# polymyalgia rheumatica



## clamhr (Apr 14, 2004)

is there anyone that has been dx'd with polymyalgia rheumatica? it's slightly different in that it doesn't affect sleep disorder and does affect the sed rate making it very high showing an inflammation within the body. please advise. thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

I'd like to hear more about this if you or anyone else has any more information?


----------



## clamhr (Apr 14, 2004)

well, i was first dx'd w/fibromyalgia 1996 and in 1998 a rheumatologist i was referred to did a complete blood count including a sed rate (ESR) which shows the sed rate. PMR has a high sed rate which shows i believe is inflammation with flareups where fibromyalgia does not have anything to do with the sed rate. PMR does not affect sleep patterns where fibromyalgia does. HOWEVER, if you hurt on one side of your body, you will most likes have the same pain in the exact location on the other side of your body, where fibromyalgia does not. PMR and FIBRO can both however mimmick hyperthyroid symptoms which did show up in me in 2002 with graves' disease. my rheumatologist told me that rheum's should be checking periodically for hyper/hypo symptoms in patients with PMR and FIBRO to make sure nothing has changed within the thyroid. This has been a very long road for me since 1996. i hope this answers some of your questions. also, polymyalgia rheumatica has many sites on the internet.


----------

